

Fundraiser for Bounties: Cassandra - ccverg
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/508

======
RyanZAG
Surely something as complicated as Cassandra would not benefit from these
features being added in randomly from a developer willing to accept such low
amounts of money? If these bounties do get met, the contributor is not going
to be maintaining the features moving forward either.

Sounds like a lose-lose. They should just hire someone properly.

~~~
jbellis
Some clarifications:

BountySource asked the Apache Cassandra PMC (project management committee),
which I chair, to help come up with the list of features. All of these are
pre-existing features from the Cassandra roadmap and are reasonably self-
contained. Just like other contributions, Apache committers will review and
take responsibility for maintaining code accepted this way.

I frequently get emails from people curious about Cassandra asking "what would
be a good place to contribute?" For people like this who are looking for a
challenge, this could be a win/win of getting a little more visibility into
possible areas to work on, as well as earning some extra money.

That said, this absolutely isn't seen as a primary way to drive Cassandra
development. Wearing my other hat as DataStax founder, I run a team of
engineers working on Cassandra full time. We are hiring:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/DataStax/71254492-cassandra-...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/DataStax/71254492-cassandra-
engineer-java)

------
codexon
Does anyone else think the 10% fee from bountysource is a bit high?

~~~
sparkie
Extortionate. Especially considering there are alternatives that take nothing.

~~~
codexon
What are the alternatives?

~~~
sparkie
FossFactory has no fee, FreedomSponsors is 3%. There were some others but I
can't recall them.

~~~
tonylampada
FreedomSponsors CEO here. Thanks for mentioning our site! I'd like to add that
our funding model is different from BountySource: Sponsors are only required
to pay after the issue is resolved. Also our entire codebase is Free and Open
Source. More info in our FAQ -->
[http://freedomsponsors.org/faq](http://freedomsponsors.org/faq)

------
mathattack
They're off to a pretty slow start. $300 from the sponsor, and one $25
addition. This is despite being front page on HN. Thoughts on why this is
going so slow? Or is this par for the course for most projects? They have 2
more months to go.

I'm still willing to upvote for answers and support.

